# The Bacon Trifecta  "That's a wrap"



## dirtsailor2003

Every year we put together a gift crate of homemade items for our friends and relatives. This year we are including smoked cheese, fish, and meats. One of the meats I wanted to include is Canadian bacon. So I decided to give Pop's Brine a try. I have always dry rubbed the cure, but my scale died and I couldn't wait for a replacement!

I bought a loin the other day on sale. I had two small belly's and a shoulder in the freezer that needed to be used. Why not do it all, the Bacon Trifecta!













8218994479_bbb3d62d44_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 26, 2012






Loins don't get much cheaper here than that!













8220073356_c029f36fba_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 26, 2012






The Trifecta













8218995961_2081d8b8bf_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 26, 2012






Shoulder de-boned and trimmed.













8218996533_c4ff14ae54_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 26, 2012






Loin trimmed and cut into Hunks!













8218997063_9539486ac5_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 26, 2012






Into the brine bucket and ready to rest for a bit. Brine is darker in color because all I had was dark brown sugar. I did inject the loins as they were 3-4". More to come in 10-14 days!


----------



## smoking b

I'm wanting to try a brine for my next bacon. Looks good so far - will stay tuned...


----------



## jrod62

Nice start. Thumbs Up
I just smoked some Canadian bacon yesterday.
It was in the smoker for 12 hours ( cold smoke for 5 hours then slowly got the heat up to 200 . Took it off when the IT got to 145.)


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Jrod,

I have a similar plan, for smoking the CB, cold and hot. I want the BBB, and the Belly Bacon to cold smoke only. The CB I will take to 145 IT since it will be for gifts and I don't trust anyone to follow the directions to cook before eating! So my plan is to cold smoke the Belly and BBB for 12-16 hrs cold. I plan on adding the CB at around hour 8-12 of the cold smoke (shooting for 4hr of cold on the CB). Then I'll remove the Belly and BBB and add heat for the CB, bumping up the temp until I reach 145 IT.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

8225417159_2582b6f7a7_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 27, 2012






How many more days...













8225417595_653d1297da_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 27, 2012






I guess while we wait, I'll smoke some more Cheeesus!


----------



## roller

Looking good ! That cheese is great smoked  !


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks good so far! MMMM smoked muenster is outstanding!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I can't wait to get the Muenster on the smoker. It was a great deal too $8.99 for the block!!! I also picked up 4 rounds of gouda to throw in with it, come on Saturday!!! The Bacon Trifecta goes in the smoker on the 9th!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Is it done yet!!!! Nope!!! Bacon smoking day will be the 9th of December.

I just got a good deal on Bottom round, and thought pastrami would be good, can one add meat to Pops brine after its already had meat in it for several days?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I sent a PM to Pops and he said no go on putting the Beef in with the pork. So I will put the roast in a different brine bucket.













8233163469_042204ec1b_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 30, 2012






Yep it's still in there! I don't know what's worse waiting for bacon to cure, or waiting for cheese to mellow!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Are we there yet are we there yet??? Come on Sunday!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

After a few delays the Trifecta is back in action!!! But only by a few days! Just pulled the pork out of the brine and put it in the fridge to dry, then into the smoke for 18 or so hours!













8265483281_53cf28e9de_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2012






Time to come out













8266551760_252798b7a3_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2012






On the racks waiting for the test fry prior to drying off













8265484009_fc15c0323f_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2012






MMMMMMM "Bacon"!!!! Homer Simpson...













8265484373_41f0791250_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2012






All three into the pan, Canadian at the top, buckboard in the middle, two slices of belly













8266553266_07315e0443_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2012






Bear View!













8265485527_0fcbafeecf_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2012






Someone just out of the tub smelled bacon and "needed" to help...













8266554048_82f08d00b0_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2012
























8266554756_e9374132ca_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2012






Spiced and some not spiced ready for the fridge













8266555362_a614efac5f_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2012






Into the fridge to form the pellicle. Look at all the Cheesus! That's not even a quarter of it!!!


----------



## red dog

Looking good! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## shannon127

Red Dog said:


> Looking good! Can't wait to see the finished product.


X2!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Last night while I was getting everything ready for tonight, I mumbled under my breath that I needed a funnel to get the pellets into the AMNTS. My 6 year old is a crafty guy, and he disappeared for a while. He passed by twice, once with some craft paper, then another time with the stapler. Pretty soon he emerged with this:













8268696544_f408ba8aa5_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2012






Don't try and copy it, I'm sure he has already applied for the patent!!

So on to the meat of it. The Bacon is on! Ambient temp outside F$#@! Cold!!! So I put some heat to the smoker, keeping it at around 80 for a bit.













8268698364_cee0f163f8_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2012






I'll be watching the IT of the smoker and adding heat as I feel it needs it, supposed to drop to low twenties tonight...


----------



## ronrude

That looks great, I hope to get some going during Christmas myself.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bacon has been in for just over 4 hrs. The 18" AMNTS is about 40% burned through. The temp in the smoker is 56*. The temp outside is 29* I'd take some photo's but I really want the smoke chamber to stay as close to 60* as possible without having to fire up the burner.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Pulled the bacon out of the smoker at 6.5 hrs. The AMNTS had about 1.5" of pellets left. IT temp of the smoke chamber was down to 48*, the ambient temp was down to 24* I will do another smoke tomorrow, followed by a third on Friday.













8268293669_0c13755958_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 13, 2012


----------



## smoking b

Lookin good so far! Will stay tuned for the outcome...


----------



## red dog

Looking good Case. It was 14 here in La Pine this AM. Need to get the MES set up in the shop with a exhaust fan so I can smoke inside where it's warm!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

It was chilly!!! That's effecting the color too, I'm not getting the normal color. I am going to fire up the gas and finish the Canadian first tonight and put in some cast iron to hopefully hold a bit of the heat and then run the rest of the bacon with just the AMNTS. I'm used to cold smoking @ temps around 60-67! With that said the garage fridge smelled good and smokey this morning when I went to check on it, so the bacon's still getting good flavor.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Back into the smoke. It's cold here!!! Ambient outside temp is currently 22*  ! I put the CB into the smoker and have applied the heat running 160-170 in the smoke chamber IT. Had some issues getting the AMNTS to do true blue at the cold temp. Once the smoker hit the 160 zone all was well.













8271427078_2f59a32372_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 13, 2012


















8270363095_7f80bbab7c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 13, 2012






Its taking a bunch of babysitting tonight as the ambient temp drops.. IT of the CB is currently at 119, going for 145 IT. Outside ambient just dropped to 19... NOW that's COLD SMOKIN!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Canadian Bacon is done!!!













8271269653_ae3f5608be_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 14, 2012






Accidentally let it go to IT of 155!!!













8271269889_3365cdef88_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 14, 2012






Mmmmm!!! Took a little piece off the end, it's AWESOME!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 May not make it into our gift crates!!!


----------



## smoking b

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Mmmmm!!! Took a little piece off the end, it's AWESOME!!!!  May not make it into our gift crates!!!


Sure looks mighty tasty from here & you have just enough time to make replacement gifts while you eat it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

It's a wee bit dry, but still good enough for gifts... I'll be doing another loin soon, this stuff is fantastic!! No more dry cure for Canadian Bacon, thanks Pop's!!!













8271653165_656f91f26c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 14, 2012


----------



## smoking d

I need help!  First of all - love the "trifecta" idea (next time).  A recipe from a trusted source has me doing pork belly in a dry rub for 8-10 days and then hot smoking it so the end product will be cooked to IT 150 but you still can fry it.  Disappointed.  I will try 1/2 my belly that way since it is a trusted source but want to brine the other half and cold smoke.  Will then have a taste-off to see what my friends and family prefer.  I need instructions for smoking (temps, times) and also how long to brine.  thanks and HAPPY SMOKING


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Smoking D said:


> I need help!  First of all - love the "trifecta" idea (next time).  A recipe from a trusted source has me doing pork belly in a dry rub for 8-10 days and then hot smoking it so the end product will be cooked to IT 150 but you still can fry it.  Disappointed.  I will try 1/2 my belly that way since it is a trusted source but want to brine the other half and cold smoke.  Will then have a taste-off to see what my friends and family prefer.  I need instructions for smoking (temps, times) and also how long to brine.  thanks and HAPPY SMOKING


Smoking D I had always used a dry cure until this. I have to tell you that I probably will be doing wet cure from now on.

The method that I used is Pop's wet Cure:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

The only modifications I made was to put whole pepper corns in the brine. I used the lower amount of salt (1/3 cup)/gallon. We don't like our bacon to salty or too sweet. I am doing a true cold smoke on the BBB and the belly. 6-8 hours of smoke with no heat over three days. For a total of 18-20 hrs of smoke. The Canadian bacon was cold smoked for 6.5 hrs with the rest of the bacon. Then last night I smoked it again with heat 170-180 until the IT was 145 (I actually goofed and let it go to 155.) Since this is for gifts I wanted it to be fully cooked. It turned out great, but a bit on the dry side. Wished I'd got it out at 145. I did inject the loins with brine since they were over 2" thick. I brined all the bacon at the same time. The BBB and Belly bacon still need more time on the cold smoke, which they will get tonight. This bacon will need to be cooked prior to eating. I am trying to keep the internal temp of the smoker at 65, but that's hard with a propane smoker when its 17* outside! For smoke I am using the 18" AMNTS. Love that thing, thanks Todd!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Put the BBB and belly bacon into the smoker for round two, might as well throw some cheese in there. Getting lots of requests for pepper jack, two loafs of Tillamook quartered and in the smoke too!













8273042097_9be232f846_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 14, 2012


















8273042667_862e41b769_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 14, 2012


















8273042361_2370acfe86_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 14, 2012






Been in the smoke for 2.5. Temp in the smoke chamber is 48*. I heated the smoker up to 300*, then let it drop. I added the bacon when the temp was 110*. Added the cheese when it hit 80*. Outside ambient is 26* BRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Just for fun I put a few eggs in too. Smoked them for about an hour, I'll make deviled eggs out of them today!













Bend-20121214-00079.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 15, 2012


----------



## snorkelinggirl

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Smoking D I had always used a dry cure until this. I have to tell you that I probably will be doing wet cure from now on.
> 
> The method that I used is Pop's wet Cure:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine
> 
> The only modifications I made was to put whole pepper corns in the brine. I used the lower amount of salt (1/3 cup)/gallon. We don't like our bacon to salty or too sweet. I am doing a true cold smoke on the BBB and the belly. 6-8 hours of smoke with no heat over three days. For a total of 18-20 hrs of smoke. The Canadian bacon was cold smoked for 6.5 hrs with the rest of the bacon. Then last night I smoked it again with heat 170-180 until the IT was 145 (I actually goofed and let it go to 155.) Since this is for gifts I wanted it to be fully cooked. It turned out great, but a bit on the dry side. Wished I'd got it out at 145. I did inject the loins with brine since they were over 2" thick. I brined all the bacon at the same time. The BBB and Belly bacon still need more time on the cold smoke, which they will get tonight. This bacon will need to be cooked prior to eating. I am trying to keep the internal temp of the smoker at 65, but that's hard with a propane smoker when its 17* outside! For smoke I am using the 18" AMNTS. Love that thing, thanks Todd!


Hey dirtsailor,

I've also only just smoked + oven baked my bacon to internal temp of 150 deg. But I just received my new dust a-maze-n smoker yesterday so am planning to cold smoke my next belly section based on all the rave reviews on this forum about cold smoke vs. hot smoke on bacon.  So let me get this straight.....you cold smoke your bacon for 6-8 hours at a time, then put it in the refrigerator between cold smoking sessions??    And then after finishing the last cold smoke on your bacon, is the bacon ready to slice and freeze (or slice and cook) right away, or does it need additional time hanging in a chamber to keep drying out more??

Thanks for any clarification!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey dirtsailor,
> 
> I've also only just smoked + oven baked my bacon to internal temp of 150 deg. But I just received my new dust a-maze-n smoker yesterday so am planning to cold smoke my next belly section based on all the rave reviews on this forum about cold smoke vs. hot smoke on bacon.  So let me get this straight.....you cold smoke your bacon for 6-8 hours at a time, then put it in the refrigerator between cold smoking sessions??    And then after finishing the last cold smoke on your bacon, is the bacon ready to slice and freeze (or slice and cook) right away, or does it need additional time hanging in a chamber to keep drying out more??
> 
> Thanks for any clarification!


Yes that is correct. I did three 6-8 hour sessions. Rest in the fridge in between. Then I let it rest in the fridge for a couple days. Then I partially freeze (makes it easier to slice) it and slice. Then vac-pac and freeze. Tonight I will slice it I think. It has been resting in the fridge for two days.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I didn't like the color of the buckboard bacon so I decided to do one more round of smoke. It's looking great and I'll be pulling it out soon and putting in Wasabi soy almonds


----------



## dirtsailor2003

8279905196_5e6ddf3f52_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 16, 2012


















8278847907_810b6e1201_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 16, 2012






Finally got the color I was looking  for 24 hours on the smoke. Note those are not grill marks from heat, just well seasoned racks! Rest tonight slice tomorrow night!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Well I sliced up almost all of the bacon tonight. I just ran out of time before kids bedtime and the no vacuum packer noise rule! So here we go, last Q-VIEW for this project.

My over cooked Canadian, fries up nice and moist with a table spoon or two of water in the pan:













8282437741_f144167c57_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 17, 2012






Pepper crusted CB

Sorry for the poor quality photo, had some lighting issues tonight!













8283496238_9d2273ae8d_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 17, 2012


















8283496840_a9b2afef71_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 17, 2012






The Belly:













8283497344_f2e02b0b47_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 17, 2012


















8282440521_b2b2ed58d5_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 17, 2012






And The Buck Board:













8283498206_cb644d11aa_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 17, 2012


















8283498662_e2078de98a_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 17, 2012






And that is the Bacon Trifecta!!!


----------



## smoking b

Well done sir! Those are some nice thick slices - gonna be some happy taste buds in your neck of the woods!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Smoking B said:


> Well done sir! Those are some nice thick slices - gonna be some happy taste buds in your neck of the woods!


Thanks!! I owe a great amount of the Success to Pop's and his wonderful brine, don't know that I'll go back to dry cure bacon! I also have to thank Todd and his Amazin Smokers! With the cold and windy weather I don't think I could have done it without the AMNTS!!! It was blowing 30-40 and raining sideways last night and the AMNTS kept pushing TBS out of the GOSM no problems at all!


----------



## red dog

The BBB and belly both look great Case. It's pretty challenging smoking around here in the winter. We have about 8 inches of snow here in La Pine!

Clay


----------



## snorkelinggirl

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks!! I owe a great amount of the Success to Pop's and his wonderful brine, don't know that I'll go back to dry cure bacon! I also have to thank Todd and his Amazin Smokers! With the cold and windy weather I don't think I could have done it without the AMNTS!!! It was blowing 30-40 and raining sideways last night and the AMNTS kept pushing TBS out of the GOSM no problems at all!


Hey dirtsailor,

Quick question. Can you explain why you liked your bacon better using Pop's brine instead of dry cure?  Is it saltiness, flavor, texture, ease of curing?  Just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Red Dog said:


> The BBB and belly both look great Case. It's pretty challenging smoking around here in the winter. We have about 8 inches of snow here in La Pine!
> 
> Clay


That's why I like having my propane smoker, when it gets really cold I can still smoke! The worst was the wind and rain the other night. Fortunately the smoker is  partially protected from the wind and rain in the boat shed! I think the buck board is my favorite!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey dirtsailor,
> 
> Quick question. Can you explain why you liked your bacon better using Pop's brine instead of dry cure?  Is it saltiness, flavor, texture, ease of curing?  Just wondering. Thanks!


Yes, yes, yes, and yes on all accounts! The only draw back I can see is the refrigerator space required. I have a spare fridge that is used only for smoked goods and beer! I use 22qt food grade buckets with lids for brining.


----------



## stovebolt

Excellent post. These are all on my to do list. Great information. Thanks.

Chuck


----------



## dirtsailor2003

stovebolt said:


> Excellent post. These are all on my to do list. Great information. Thanks.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks! Using Pop's brine method really makes Makin Bacon easy!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mmmmm, it's about time to do this again!!! I hope Santa is nice enough to deliver me a gift card to Cash and Carry!!!


----------



## woodcutter

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Mmmmm, it's about time to do this again!!! I hope Santa is nice enough to deliver me a gift card to Cash and Carry!!!


Yep, gettin' to be that time of year again!!


----------



## bubbles

COLD  It will be -10 degrees tonight 12-11-13 in St Paul MN I really need to smoke some more cheese too .but I think I'll wait till it gets warmer 20 degrees.


----------



## samuel trachet

Dirtsailor2003

Awesome post. I have 2 bellies and a 20lb. ham in Pop's cure. Bacon comes out Saturday and the Ham is in for 30 days. Can't wait as this is my 1st attempt at bacon and ham. Did do BBB a while back, and that turned out great! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## bluto

Looks great Case, not sure how I missed this one.  I need to find a pork belly and give this a shot.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Woodcutter said:


> Yep, gettin' to be that time of year again!!


The crappy thing ia I missed the sale of the century on pork butts here! Safeway had them down to 0.99/lb! They never get that low in this neck of the woods! Really need to do some more BBB!


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Hey Case,

This post is one of my all-time favorites on SMF.  I refer back to it quite a bit.  I would love to see a Bacon Trifecta 2013 edition!!

Have a great day!
Clarissa


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey Case,
> 
> This post is one of my all-time favorites on SMF. I refer back to it quite a bit. I would love to see a Bacon Trifecta 2013 edition!!
> 
> Have a great day!
> Clarissa


Thanks Clarissa! My freezer would like to see the 2013 edition too! Unfortunately due to cure times and budget constraints its going to have to wait until 2014


----------

